# [solved] wlan karte unter lspci nicht aufgeführt

## coruu

morgen alle zusammen,

hab ein problem mit meiner neuen wlan karte,

is ne karte mit rtl8185l chipsatz,  zum einen lassen sich die treiber nicht compilieren, was aber das geringere problem is da die karte mit ndiswrapper gehen solte, 

zum anderen was eigentlich das hauptproblem ist, 

der kernel scheint sie nicht zu erkennen,

sie wird unter gentoo weder mit lspci noch mit "cat /proc/bus/pci/devices" aufgelistet.

mit einer alten knoppix version die ich hier rumfliegen hatte wird se erkant

und die 2 karte vom selben model die ich in meinem 2 rechner hab wird unter debian auch ohne weiteres erkant.

ich benutze kernel 2.6.24.7.

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 PCI Bridge

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0e.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)

```

```

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.24.7 (root@draco) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #9 SMP Thu Jul 17 06:11:58 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005fffc000 - 000000005ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000005ffff000 - 0000000060000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

639MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 393212) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   393212

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   393212

On node 0 totalpages: 393212

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 1279 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 162557 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6000, 0014 (r0 ASUS  )

ACPI: RSDT 5FFFC000, 0030 (r1 ASUS   A7V8X    42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: FACP 5FFFC0B2, 0074 (r1 ASUS   A7V8X    42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: DSDT 5FFFC126, 283E (r1   ASUS A7V8X        1000 MSFT  100000B)

ACPI: FACS 5FFFF000, 0040

ACPI: BOOT 5FFFC030, 0028 (r1 ASUS   A7V8X    42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: APIC 5FFFC058, 005A (r1 ASUS   A7V8X    42302E31 MSFT 31313031)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xe408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 70000000 (gap: 60000000:9ec00000)

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 390141

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=2.6.24.7 ro root=100 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda2

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0612000 soft=c060a000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1916.544 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1530728k/1572848k available (2956k kernel code, 41020k reserved, 1770k data, 396k init, 655344k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 712 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc05a4000 - 0xc0607000   ( 396 kB)

      .data : 0xc03e328b - 0xc059dbd4   (1770 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03e328b   (2956 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3834.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=1917490)

Security Framework initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Initializing cgroup subsys ns

Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000420 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 17k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (3834.98 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

net_namespace: 64 bytes

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  2092.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (2092.000 MB/sec)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1a90, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [1106/3189] 000600 00

PCI: Found 0000:00:01.0 [1106/b168] 000604 01

PCI: Found 0000:00:09.0 [14e4/4401] 000200 00

PCI: Found 0000:00:0b.0 [10cc/8185] 000200 05

PCI: device 0000:00:0b.0 has unknown header type 05, ignoring.

PCI: Found 0000:00:0d.0 [10ec/8139] 000200 00

PCI: Found 0000:00:0e.0 [1131/7134] 000480 00

PCI: Found 0000:00:10.0 [1106/3038] 000c03 00

PCI: Found 0000:00:10.1 [1106/3038] 000c03 00

PCI: Found 0000:00:10.2 [1106/3038] 000c03 00

PCI: Found 0000:00:10.3 [1106/3104] 000c03 00

PCI: Found 0000:00:11.0 [1106/3177] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c0108f91 for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024a720 for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024b49c for 0000:00:11.0

PCI quirk: region e400-e47f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region e800-e80f claimed by vt8235 SMB

PCI: Found 0000:00:11.1 [1106/0571] 000101 00

PCI: Found 0000:00:11.5 [1106/3059] 000401 00

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Found 0000:01:00.0 [10de/0221] 000300 00

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=01

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Sangoma WANPIPE Router v1.1 (c) 1995-2000 Sangoma Technologies Inc.

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x5fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0x290-0x291 has been reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0x370-0x372 has been reserved

  got res [70000000:70007fff] bus [70000000:70007fff] flags 7200 for BAR 6 of 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: cc000000-ceefffff

  PREFETCH window: cff00000-dfffffff

PCI: Calling quirk c024b1a5 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs...<7>Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

 it is

Freeing initrd memory: 22346k freed

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1216277280.328:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

async_tx: api initialized (async)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Calling quirk c0107e98 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0107e98 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:09.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0107e98 for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0107e98 for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:10.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0107e98 for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:10.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0107e98 for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:10.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0107e98 for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0107e98 for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0107e98 for 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Calling quirk c024bb83 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02f9fb4 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c033591d for 0000:01:00.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d3a0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd3d6, set palette = c00cd440

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Generic RTC Driver v1.07

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0b: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x06) at  PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

ACPI: Unable to derive IRQ for device 0000:00:11.1

PCI: Calling quirk c024b1a5 for 0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb000-0xb007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb008-0xb00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: Maxtor 5A320J0, ATA DISK drive

hda: SAMSUNG SP1604N, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/133 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: DVD-RW IDE1008, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: drive side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 632672208 sectors (323928 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=39382/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-724.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have KBD irq; using default 1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int32x1    679 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    894 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    687 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    484 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1582 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     2636 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1464 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    2492 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse1x2 (2492 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

cpuidle: using governor ladder

GACT probability on

Mirror/redirect action on

Simple TC action Loaded

netem: version 1.2

u32 classifier

    Performance counters on

    input device check on

    Actions configured

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

ClusterIP Version 0.8 loaded successfully

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

Bridge firewalling registered

Ebtables v2.0 registered

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 396k freed

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 62

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

b1: revision 1.1.2.2

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input2

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options<6>seagate: ST0x/TMC-8xx not detected.

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2449]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.2

Copyright(c) 2004-2007 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Calling quirk c024b1a5 for 0000:00:10.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 16, io mem 0xc9800000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Calling quirk c024b1a5 for 0000:00:10.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 16, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Calling quirk c024b1a5 for 0000:00:10.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 16, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Calling quirk c024b1a5 for 0000:00:10.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0d.0 (0004 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf9736000, 00:40:95:08:e8:dc, IRQ 17

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:09.0 (0004 -> 0006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input3

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:00:09.0

b44.c:v2.0

eth1: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:e0:18:a5:fd:9f

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

NET: Registered protocol family 23

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

drivers/media/video/usbvideo/quickcam_messenger.c: Logitech Quickcam Messenger USB v0.01

parport_pc 00:09: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

videodev: "QCM USB Camera" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sysfs support, see http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/

drivers/media/video/usbvideo/usbvideo.c: QCM on /dev/video0: canvas=320x240 videosize=320x240

input: QCM button as /class/input/input6

usbcore: registered new interface driver QCM

PCI: Calling quirk c024b1a5 for 0000:00:11.0

i2c-core: driver [ir-kbd-i2c] registered

vt596_smbus 0000:00:11.0: VT596_smba = 0xE800

i2c-adapter i2c-0: adapter [SMBus Via Pro adapter at e800] registered

saa7130/34: v4l2 driver version 0.2.14 loaded

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0004 -> 0006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

saa7134[0]: found at 0000:00:0e.0, rev: 1, irq: 19, latency: 32, mmio: 0xca000000

saa7134[0]: subsystem: 153b:1142, board: Terratec Cinergy 400 TV [card=8,autodetected]

saa7134[0]: board init: gpio is 50000

input: saa7134 IR (Terratec Cinergy 40 as /class/input/input7

i2c-adapter i2c-1: adapter [saa7134[0]] registered

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x7a, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x47, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x71, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x50, len=1

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x50, len=128

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 00: 3b 15 42 11 ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 10: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 20: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 30: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 40: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 50: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 60: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

saa7134[0]: i2c eeprom 70: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

i2c-core: driver [tuner] registered

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x10

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x10, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x42

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x42, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x43

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x43, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x4a

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4a, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x4b

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4b, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x60

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x60, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x60, len=7

All bytes are equal. It is not a TEA5767

tuner 1-0060: chip found @ 0xc0 (saa7134[0])

i2c-adapter i2c-1: client [(tuner unset)] registered with bus id 1-0060

tuner-simple 1-0060: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

tuner 1-0060: type set to Philips PAL_BG (FI1

tuner-simple 1-0060: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles))

tuner 1-0060: type set to Philips PAL_BG (FI1

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x61

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x61, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x62

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x62, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x63

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x63, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x64

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x64, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x65

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x65, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x66

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x66, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x67

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x67, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x68

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x68, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x69

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x69, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x6a

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x6a, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x6b

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x6b, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x6c

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x6c, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x6d

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x6d, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x6e

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x6e, len=0

i2c-adapter i2c-1: found normal entry for adapter 1, addr 0x6f

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x6f, len=0

saa7134[0]: registered device video1 [v4l2]

saa7134[0]: registered device vbi0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Calling quirk c024b1a5 for 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:11.5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to eth0

udev: renamed network interface eth0_rename to eth1

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 716792k swap on /boot/swap.  Priority:-1 extents:196 across:733096k

Adding 3839524k swap on /dev/hdb3.  Priority:-2 extents:1 across:3839524k

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

i2c-adapter i2c-2: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter ] registered

i2c-adapter i2c-3: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter ] registered

i2c-adapter i2c-4: adapter [NVIDIA i2c adapter ] registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

NFSD: starting 90-second grace period

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

vmmon: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

vmmon: no version magic, tainting kernel.

[16970]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

[16970]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

[16970]: Module vmmon: initialized

vmnet: no version magic, tainting kernel.

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 17009 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth1: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth1: up

bridge-eth1: already up

bridge-eth1: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 17034 (vmnet-natd)

/dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 17196 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: hub 1 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 17201 (vmnet-netifup)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 17222 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 17223 (vmnet-dhcpd)

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

vmnet1: no IPv6 routers present

vmnet8: no IPv6 routers present

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x60, len=4

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x60, len=4

i2c-adapter i2c-1: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x60, len=4

saa7134[0]/irq[10,-131802]: r=0x20 s=0x00 PE

saa7134[0]/irq: looping -- clearing PE (parity error!) enable bit

```

ich vermute es haengt mit diesen 2 zeilen aus dmesg zusammen:

PCI: Found 0000:00:0b.0 [10cc/8185] 000200 05

PCI: device 0000:00:0b.0 has unknown header type 05, ignoring.

habe allerdings keine loesunge finden koennen.

danke schonmal im vorraus fuer jede idee.Last edited by coruu on Fri Jul 18, 2008 5:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## himpierre

Was ist das fürne Karte? Der Treiber im Kernel unterstützt ja ne ganze Menge an Karten:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a driver for RTL8180 and RTL8185 based cards.
> 
>   │ These are PCI based chips found in cards such as:
> ...

 

----------

## coruu

leider kenn ich nur die bezeichung des chipsatzes, is sonen noname dingen  :Embarassed: 

allerdings unter den alten knoppix und unter dem aktuellen debian kernel wird se erkant 

daher musses wohl irgent ne option im kernel sein die ich nicht oder zuviel gesetzt hab, 

leider wuest ich nicht welche das sein koent und jede auszuprobiern is mir bisschen viel arbeit.

----------

## coruu

ok worans lag weis ich immernoch nit, aber hab die wlan karte auf nen anderen pci slot gesteckt nu wird se erkant.

----------

